# Patching A Lawn



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

I have a quick question. I had two trees cut down and now i'm back home and i need to patch the holes. My first question. Do i need to take the stump grindings (wood chips) out of the hole before filling in with dirt. Second question. I see lowes have just what i think i need to patch. Can you guys take a look at links below and tell me if you think this process will have a excellent result....Thanks.

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=159200-446-79259750&lpage=none

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=94487-446-1491&lpage=none


----------



## Shindaiwa (Aug 4, 2007)

I myself am personally more of a Sod person. I would advise you to make sure the 2 holes are level...i used that Scotts in the area where i had a gas meter removed and i wasn't impressed..Go pick you up some sod and patch it youll be happier


----------

